# Jerseys for Clyde's



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

Trying to find some cycling jerseys, looser fit, for trail/enduro riding.

I am 6'3" 235-240, down from 440 almost 3 years ago. Feeling a LOT bettter about myself.

Ordered an Alpinestar jersey in XXL and its almost skin tight....was very surprised, because I wear XL and XXL in most every day clothing.


So...looking for some jerseys for the larger folks....any recommendations?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Always order cycling jerseys 2 sizes larger. Lesson I have had to learn. If you get downhill/freeride jerseys then same or 1 size up will do depending on brand Anything thats XC /road type jerseys 1 size up minimum to fit without cutting off circulation, depending on brand. I wear 2x in most things, bought a road/xc jersey 2 sizes larger hoping it would fit loose, nope I look like a oversized roadie with a belly lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KidCharlemagne (Dec 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your weight loss. I went from 420# over a decade ago to 240 today, so I know what it's like. 

In general, road jerseys are cut smaller than the same sizes of regular clothes, and European sizes tend to be snugger than American. If you're buying online, it's a good idea to have someone help you measure yourself accurately, and then buy based on the measurements as given on the web site. 

I buy cheap jerseys on Aliexpress.com, the consumer arm of Chinese e-commerce giant Alibaba. There are literally hundreds of companies selling cheap jerseys, for $10 to $30 apiece. The quality is not as great (particularly on the zippers) as a fancy brand like Alpinestar, but it's adequate for my needs. And some of the bizarre artwork and English translations are kind of fun. But with those, it's critical to pay attention to the measurements, as Asian sizes are even smaller than European. An XL in American clothing is loose on me but I need an XXXL or XXXXL in Asian bike jerseys. 

While the general rules of thumb from the poster above will work more often than not, the best thing to do is to always go off measurements when you're buying online. The extra couple minutes of effort will be worth it. You might have to go back to the manufacturer's site to get their sizing chart, but it's generally not that difficult.


----------



## allroads (Feb 24, 2004)

https://www.aerotechdesigns.com


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, for the stated size Chinese stuff is tiny, Euro stuff is the right size and American stuff is huge! So the American's don't feel so bad about being enormous ;0)

Remember that it doesn't need to be cycling-specific stuff. You can use football (soccer), baseball shirts or whatever else fits and works.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Go with, not bike clothes. try an REI or other outdoor sporting goods store, merino wool base layers work for me. Target or such will have performance wear clothes too.


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

I wear an XL or XXL Freeride/Enduro/DH jersey, but a 4XL regular jersey at 242. I bought my long sleeve in XXL to accommodate a base layer.


----------



## stonant (Mar 11, 2016)

All the brands have different fits unfortunately. When ordering make sure you pay attention to the materials. A lot of brands will charge 60-80$ for a polyester long sleeve which is ridiculous. I've found that Dakine runs proper and royal runs a little bit bigger. I'm 6'1" 220 and wear an XL. I only wear 3/4 sleeves though.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Try Moto Jerseys. I get all my Jerseys from https://www.motosport.com/. just check sizing charts as each brand sizes a bit differently. I found jersey that fit when i was 360lbs. It should be easy for you to find one....but you gotta like sleeves.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Troy Lee Designs makes some nice stuff. Also some Fox stuff as well. Are you looking for actual DH style jerseys or tighter fitting roadie stuff?


----------



## derek1387 (Oct 13, 2008)

Im after looser fitting DH style jerseys, not tighter form fitting roadie stuff.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Definitely Check out https://www.motosport.com/. They would be perfect. I've ordered 4 Troy Lee Design Jersey's from them and they are awesome.


----------



## MTB Big E (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm into the loose stuff too. Go Looking for motocross stuff. Many companies offer 4X and 5X stuff. Most of it fits the MTB scene. Bicycle companies all think were the beanpole type. (some are I guess)


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

allroads said:


> https://www.aerotechdesigns.com


I got a 2X t-shirt from them and it was rediculously small.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Personally, I bypass almost all of the official bike jerseys due to the smaller sizing/tighter fitting style. 

Lately I have been buying superhero (I have a Batman, super an and punisher) dri-fit tshirts from Walmart. I like the baggier fit and I have found them for around $15.


----------



## TommyTwoWheels (Aug 9, 2018)

I tried to make cycling jerseys work for myself for years and I just can't ever seem to find one that doesn't emphasize my sizeable belly. If you're absolutely deadset on getting something cycling specific, do what others have reccomended and go two sizes up from your normal size. Personally, I've found that a lot of the workout shirts from Old Navy work really well for me. They're generously cut, go on sale all the time, and usually don't have huge branding to be embarassed by. The only thing they're missing is back pockets but I prefer on bike storage anyway so its no bigge


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

I love how people say order two sizes up. Do you know how scarce 2XL cycling stuff is already? I do. Good luck finding 4XL.


----------



## TommyTwoWheels (Aug 9, 2018)

TNTall said:


> I love how people say order two sizes up. Do you know how scarce 2XL cycling stuff is already? I do. Good luck finding 4XL.


I should have specified, in store you're absolutely right, which is why I've largely moved away from even shopping for jerseys in a store. But online, especially fleabay, I've had decent luck. Recently bought a 3xl jersey with a giant cinnamon bun on it just to reinforce how doughy I am.


----------



## TNTall (Nov 7, 2016)

The idea about moto jerseys is interesting. There are lots of those that should fit me except the long sleeve would probably be a 3/4 sleeve on me. If nothing else They should be good for colder months. There are a bunch of em for less than $20. I'm gonna get one or two.


----------



## hairymuffin (Nov 12, 2018)

Lucky for me I live near chapparal motorcycle super store and they have a big and tall section, but all long sleeve moto jerseys. I wear 3x and they had plenty. Troy Lee,Thor,fasthouse and answer make 3x/4x. Also check out jenson USA


----------



## MTB Big E (Jul 24, 2018)

hairymuffin said:


> Lucky for me I live near chapparal motorcycle super store and they have a big and tall section, but all long sleeve moto jerseys. I wear 3x and they had plenty. Troy Lee,Thor,fasthouse and answer make 3x/4x. Also check out jenson USA


Long sleeves, Nothing scissors won't fix.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Aerotech Designs. Best jerseys I have found for my clyde ass.

There is a catch though.... DO NOT ORDER THE SIZE OF T SHIRT YOU WEAR!!!!

FFS, it is time to grow up and actually measure yourself to order clothes. (That is meant as a joke... do not get upset when you read it) I measured my chest and gut as directed on their site, order my first real jersey (https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/mens-elite-cycling-jersey.html), got it and tried it on. It is a little loose if you are looking for a club fit, but it is perfect for casual riding. The day I rode with the first jersey for the first time, I went back home and ordered a second jersey using the same measurements because I wanted something a little more roadie like. I ordered one of their Sprint jerseys, got it, tried it on, and was super happy.

Do not buy jerseys based on your shirt size.... there is FAR too much variety in what companies label letter sizes.


----------



## Uwibami (Apr 26, 2017)

Areotech is good, Motosport is better but, I usually just wear my T-shirts


----------



## lunacity360 (Dec 7, 2018)

Big and tall clyde here. Try an official NFL jersey. Fits better than any mtb jersey I’ve found.


----------

